# HDMI and Audio Issue



## PhotoByMark (Jan 13, 2008)

I think I know the answer but I will ask anyway.

I have my HD-DVD players connected to my AVR connected to my TV.

Player to AVR is HDMI
AVR to TV is HDMI to DVI-D (tv does not have HDMI and only DVI-D)

If I play a movie and leave the tv off - I get audio via HDMI 
If I turn the tv on then I loose audio

I finally gave up and am using a optical cable for audio.

My guess is the DVI-D does not have audio so I loose the HDCP handshake for audio when the tv is on? I could come up with no other explanation.

Any other ideas? 

Equipment : Toshiba XA1 HD-DVD
AVR: Sony 5200ES
TV: Mitsubishi 48" RPTV HDTV 1080i


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

PhotoByMark said:


> My guess is the DVI-D does not have audio so I loose the HDCP handshake for audio when the tv is on? I could come up with no other explanation.


I think it is the other way around. With the TV off, the AVR is using the audio. With the TV on, it is sending it out the HDMI but, of course, it has no where to go.


----------



## PhotoByMark (Jan 13, 2008)

Thx for the reply but I do not understand ...

If I did have HDMI from AVR to TV - then it would seem I could play audio via TV speakers and not the AVR? 

But hey, maybe? dunno??

I just discovered that this happens after getting a second HDMI cable and results were the same, TV Off, Audio works, TV On, Audio does not work.

I want a new TV! LOL


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well... this is your opportunity. :spend:


----------



## PhotoByMark (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Sonnie! LOL. Yes, so much to buy, so little dollars....


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Does your Sony AVR have a setup setting to tell it to always use the HDMI audio and never send it on to the TV? Seem to recall that other AVRs have such a setting. If you are using an AVR, it is normally undesirable to have the TV's speakers used at all.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I bet it probably is the HDMI handshake that's messing things up. You could ditch the HDMI-DVI cable and use component instead. The other option would be to get a more sophisticated HDMI to DVI changer that guarantees that it is HDCP compliant. A powered converter box might sandwich in the middle and be compatible with your receiver. 

Maybe a firmware update is available for your receiver that solves this problem.


----------

